# Jermaine O'Neal Trade Rumor Thread



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../sources_jermaine_asks_for_trade_to_new_york/

Wow...!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*"Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



> Option B is said to be Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal. But sources say O'Neal already has told the Pacers he wants to be traded to the Knicks and former Pacers coach and close friend Isiah Thomas. Would the Pacers take Stephon Marbury or maybe a package with Steve Francis, Jared Jeffries and Channing Frye and the Bulls' first-round pick, which the Knicks own in the swap?


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1,1284708,print.column?coll=cs-home-headlines

If it has to be New York, I'd rather have something like O'Neal and McLeod for Marbury, Frye, and the Bulls' 1st; Francis, Frye, Lee, and the Bull's 1st; or Crawford, Rose, Frye, and Lee.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

David Lee a Pacer...:banana: 

Get er done Larry and Donnie!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

Knicks? Bah.

We need to get better!!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

i have no desire for francis. i think he is washed up and overated. jared jeffries is just another c- player who just fills a roster space and does nothing to improve the team. can't say i'd be thrilled with starbury but, another year of tinsley does not make me ecstatic either. i know jermaine may want to go there but, just because thats what he wants- does not mean he will get it.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

Well although its a chicago newspaper reporting about an indiana player moving to new york which means its probably complete bull****,i do however believe that o`neal will be leaving so was forced to explore the possibilitys trade wise 

best i could be bothered to come up with and that works on the trade checker is 

Jerome James
Jamal Crawford 
Jared Jeffries 

for 

Jermaine o`neal
shawne williams 


Might need to tweek it a bit with draft picks/cash etc but realistically bar taking francis and channing frye,theres not much else viable 

Personally i dont think J.O goes to new york


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



www.starbury.com said:


> Jerome James
> Jamal Crawford
> Jared Jeffries
> 
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> No thanks.


[strike]How insightful !!!

Perhaps you could be daring and type a whole sentence soon 

god forbid,maybe even an explanation as to what you dont like about it and what you would do in the same position 


I mean you gotta take a break from your school homework at some point :/[/strike]

*Please refrain from attacking other posters. 

- Pacers Fan
*


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



> How insightful !!!


Indeed, but in his defense he really didn't need to type much out as most of it is simply common sense imo.

You won't see Jerome James in anything but a Knicks uniform unless he is bought out. No team wants him plain and simple, he's garbage and extremely overpaid. Why trade for Jeffries when the team has Granger and more than enough money tied into Dunleavy. Having Crawford there is a great start, pity it'll take a lot more to get near O'Neal's salary.

It's not a easy trade to make work, one has to wonder what trade value O'Neal would have in this situation and what Bird expects in return. I personally would look at something a long the lines of:

Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose and David Lee for Jermaine O'Neal.

Then that got me thinking, the team really wouldn't have a talented big man that could be a threat, so I could possibly look to replace Lee with Frye.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



www.starbury.com said:


> How insightful !!!
> 
> Perhaps you could be daring and type a whole sentence soon
> 
> ...



Thats all he really needed to say. It was a terrible, slap in the face type offer.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

if u looka t my original post you will see that i said it VERY unlikely this will happen,simple fact is that if o`neal is destined for the knicks then indiana have to take a big man in return,theres no way isiah will let curry go and malik rose is a PF,in the hypothetical circumstances involved jerome james would have to be the center included,then you have to match salaries and actually make the offer plausible on indiana`s part.

crawford and jeffries for o`neal is very fair value,you have to throw james in so the knicks will need something in return to even it out = unproven young plaer in williams

Personally if indiana were willing to let o`neal go without taking a center in return then i go with channing frye and steve francis for o`neal in a straight deal,but again why would indiana do this without some sort of cover at center.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



> crawford and jeffries for o`neal is very fair value,


I have no idea why I have to repeat myself but here I go yet again.

Including Jeffries is pointless, they already have Granger who is better, younger and a hell of a lot cheaper. And the fact that they already have Mike Dunleavy means they have way too much money tied into that same position. 

Teams considering to rebuild can not afford to be so reckless with their finances, the aim is get rid of the long term contracts, not to obtain as many as possible.


> you have to throw james in so the knicks will need something in return to even it out = unproven young plaer in williams


Jerome James has no value at all, not even as trade filler.

No team is going to give you an All-star and take away the mistakes made by Thomas last offseason.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



www.starbury.com said:


> How insightful !!!
> 
> Perhaps you could be daring and type a whole sentence soon
> 
> ...


Nothing against you it was just a horrible offer. The Pacers are giving up their franchise player and a prospect for Jermome James, Jared Jeffries and Jamal Crawford. Did you expect me to say "Oh gee that'd be great!" Its just if Indiana accepted that, next year they'd be at the very bottom of the league. Don't take it personal, it was just a bad offer for the Pacers in every single way.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

Pacer fans may not like it but I think a fair deal is Francis , Frye and either Nate robinson or the 23rd pick....past that the knicks are overpaying.

they get a starting 2 which they need a spark off the bench type player in nate or a pick to select whomever in a deep draft and a pretty good young 4 in frye who had a horrible 2nd year trying to play in a Curry centric offense but was actually excellent in his rookie yearon a different team he is a good bet to return to that form and his rookie PER of 18.12 is not so far from O'neal's PER last season(18.98) , in the right system he could be almost as impactful immediately.

O'neal is basically killing the pacers trading position and to be frank the pacers really do have a moral obligation to him since they duped him into signing with them 4 years ago, telling him they would keep Thomas as coach only to fire him a month later so Bird could install a very good coach but also a crony of his in rick carlisle, Jermaine may very well have signed anyway but if they had been honest with him , he may have actively looked at his options and any pursuers.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

As a JO fan, I want to see him in LA with Kobe, not in NY. C'mon JO don't be blinded by Isiaah.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

We need to get better, NY won't help us get better, unless we get a high first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*O'Neal: I didn't request a trade*



> "There were only three people in my meeting -- me, (CEO) Donnie Walsh and (president) Larry Bird," O'Neal said in a phone interview with The Star on Wednesday. "That's ridiculous to say I said that. They don't know what happened in there. I want to make this clear: I have too much respect for Donnie Walsh and (owners) Mel and Herb Simon and the city to continue (to) talk (adversely) about my future with the team."
> 
> 
> O'Neal didn't mention Bird. There has been friction between them dating from two years ago, when Bird said the team would find somebody to lead it if O'Neal couldn't handle the job. More recently, Bird took an indirect shot at O'Neal and other players when announcing coach Rick Carlisle's firing. Bird said "we had some issues where guys didn't practice and guys that didn't play on a consistent basis. We have to have players that are willing to do whatever it takes." O'Neal was limited the final three months of the season because of his injured left knee.
> O'Neal said he wants to remain a Pacer as long as they don't go into a rebuilding phase.





> "I want to put this to bed," O'Neal said. "If the team is able to address the needs to compete for a championship, then great. If not, obviously, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be a key component (in a trade) to rebuild a team. I'm totally fine with that."I'm going to let the organization handle what they need to handle, and I'm going to stand behind their decision, whatever it may be. We're keeping in contact. My respect for the city, Donnie and the Simon family is too high to make this out to be about Jermaine O'Neal. It's not. It's a process and it will play itself out."


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070510/SPORTS04/705100541/1088/SPORTS04


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: O'Neal: I didn't request a trade*

He wants out of Indiana. It's not like he's going to admit he asked to be traded.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: O'Neal: I didn't request a trade*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> He wants out of Indiana. It's not like he's going to admit he asked to be traded.


He doesn't need to deny it either.


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



StephenJackson said:


> As a JO fan, I want to see him in LA with Kobe, not in NY. C'mon JO don't be blinded by Isiaah.


I think so, too


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*

Said by Stephen Jackson:



> "I don't think he has any patience (left), but Jermaine is the ultimate professional," Jackson told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday. "But he wants to get out of there because all of the guys they brought in to build the team around him are gone now. Me, Ron (Artest) and Al (Harrington). I've heard rumors that (Jamaal) Tinsley wants to leave, too.
> "I just hope J.O. gets put in the best situation because he is a great player."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...ZKCWZ.OP7uR6BO8vLYF?author=Adrian+Wojnarowski



> "I talked to him a while back, and he was saying that if he did get traded he would want to go to those two teams," Jackson said. "Isiah and Jermaine are good friends. If it does happen, look out East. Him and (Eddy) Curry in the paint are going to be a monster. But him and Kobe will be a monster, too."





> "It's going to have to be the perfect deal (to get O'Neal out), because you know from the deal they made with us (landing Mike Dunleavy and Troy Murphy) it didn't work out for them," Jackson said. "They don't want to make a bad deal again. I think it would have to be a perfect deal.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46045/20070511/jermaine_wants_la_or_ny/


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



Pacers Fan said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1,1284708,print.column?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> If it has to be New York, I'd rather have something like O'Neal and McLeod for Marbury, Frye, and the Bulls' 1st; Francis, Frye, Lee, and the Bull's 1st; or Crawford, Rose, Frye, and Lee.


Most you'll get is this.

Jared Jeffries (Ultimate hustle player, combo forward, not just an SF)
Jerome James (Bigman who when he was last on a winning team, did big in the playoffs)
Channing Frye (The centerpiece)
Malik Rose (He was a great sidekick to the Spurs dynasty, and is a strong team player)
Bulls 1st (This has to be included, obviously.)


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



knicksfan said:


> Most you'll get is this.
> 
> Jared Jeffries (Ultimate hustle player, combo forward, not just an SF)
> Jerome James (Bigman who when he was last on a winning team, did big in the playoffs)
> ...


Hmmm... no.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



knicksfan said:


> Most you'll get is this.
> 
> Jared Jeffries (Ultimate hustle player, combo forward, not just an SF)
> Jerome James (Bigman who when he was last on a winning team, did big in the playoffs)
> ...



No Lee No Deal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Something Starting with Hassel, Rickys expiring and the number 7 pick?
to make it work one of Jaric, James or .... actually no i wont even mention hudson lol would have to be added.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Something Starting with Hassel, Rickys expiring and the number 7 pick?
> to make it work one of Jaric, James or .... actually no i wont even mention hudson lol would have to be added.


That wouldn't be too bad, but it hurts to know that we essentially traded #11 for Harrington, and #7 is all we can get for JO. I'd love to get a chance at Brewer, Horford, Jianlian, or Conley, though. Still, I don't see why Minnesota would do it. The team wouldn't be very good, and I'm not sure how KG and JO would play well together.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> That wouldn't be too bad, but it hurts to know that we essentially traded #11 for Harrington, and #7 is all we can get for JO. I'd love to get a chance at Brewer, Horford, Jianlian, or Conley, though. Still, I don't see why Minnesota would do it. The team wouldn't be very good, and I'm not sure how KG and JO would play well together.


either foye or mccants should be ready to step in to the starting SG role next season, we need to win now while garnetts there so JO would help that.

probably another deal out there but the number 7 in this draft plus rickys expiring might be something to look at


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Something Starting with Hassel, Rickys expiring and the number 7 pick?
> to make it work one of Jaric, James or .... actually no i wont even mention hudson lol would have to be added.


You got something right.... Indiana is gonna look for solid players and to be in the upper half of the draft. Ricky Davis is a very good player, but Larry Bird tried changing the image of the team with the Diogu trade, i don't see him adding a guy with little character like Davis to this team. That would be totally doing the opposite of what he's said in the past few months.

That #7 pick is very interesting tho. I don't know who else from Minnesota could be head, or maybe a 3-way deal?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> You got something right.... Indiana is gonna look for solid players and to be in the upper half of the draft. Ricky Davis is a very good player, but Larry Bird tried changing the image of the team with the Diogu trade, i don't see him adding a guy with little character like Davis to this team. That would be totally doing the opposite of what he's said in the past few months.
> 
> That #7 pick is very interesting tho. I don't know who else from Minnesota could be head, or maybe a 3-way deal?


well rickys in there mainly for the expiring contract, and in a contract year he will work his *** off, we havnt had any issues with his atitude since he has arrived in minny.
if i was you guys id also be trying to steal childress from the hawks for tinsley

but yeah might have to be a 3 way deal to get anything done with the wolves, moving jaric/james to a 3rd team and something of value going back to indiana


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you knicks fans and JO fans need to get some things figured out. Do you know who is in the pacers front office? Those guys have excellent records and are going to make a trade that benefits the pacers. The Knicks are not likely to be that team no matter what JO and Thomas want. If David Lee isnt in the trade, its not even worth discussing. Knick fans, Dolan, Thomas etc. get real or just go away.

We are talking about who is going to get you 20 points 10 rebounds and 2 or 3 blocks a game. I'm not sure how the Lakers put a package together to get him. Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown (expiring contract), Radman, and their first round pick maybe. But thats it.

So many teams that nobody is talking about I can guarantee you will come in and offer a better deal. 

For instance say the Bucks get stuck with the fourth overall selection in the draft. No Oden or Durant. So they are looking for a trade. They call up the pacers

hey ill give you redd, skinner and our first rounder for JO.

Done. The pacers have redd, and draft Yi Jianlian.

Jamal Tinsley, Michael Redd, Danny Granger, Yi Jianlian, (free agent signing) Anderson Varejao.

Plus hopefully the pacers can get in the top ten and draft another prospect... maybe one to eventually replace Tinsley. Again, not sure just how good Yi is going to be. But the gives the Pacers an opportunity to rebuild and get some talent. Makes more sense than downgrading. If they take back a package of overpaid stars or just crap from a bad team. they might as well just keep JO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



www.starbury.com said:


> if u looka t my original post you will see that i said it VERY unlikely this will happen,simple fact is that if o`neal is destined for the knicks then indiana have to take a big man in return,theres no way isiah will let curry go and malik rose is a PF,in the hypothetical circumstances involved jerome james would have to be the center included,then you have to match salaries and actually make the offer plausible on indiana`s part.
> 
> crawford and jeffries for o`neal is very fair value,you have to throw james in so the knicks will need something in return to even it out = unproven young plaer in williams
> 
> Personally if indiana were willing to let o`neal go without taking a center in return then i go with channing frye and steve francis for o`neal in a straight deal,but again why would indiana do this without some sort of cover at center.


Crawford and Jeffries is not fair value. [strike]You'd be an idiot to think so.[/strike]

*You know better.

- Pacers Fan
*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> you knicks fans and JO fans need to get some things figured out. Do you know who is in the pacers front office? Those guys have excellent records and are going to make a trade that benefits the pacers. The Knicks are not likely to be that team no matter what JO and Thomas want. If David Lee isnt in the trade, its not even worth discussing. Knick fans, Dolan, Thomas etc. get real or just go away.
> 
> We are talking about who is going to get you 20 points 10 rebounds and 2 or 3 blocks a game. I'm not sure how the Lakers put a package together to get him. Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown (expiring contract), Radman, and their first round pick maybe. But thats it.
> 
> ...



Yea, Ill do that trade.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea, Ill do that trade.



but the bucks wouldn't ...they need that pick wherever it is, they aren't going to compound that error by adding redd to the package ...to a division rival no less


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> but the bucks wouldn't ...they need that pick wherever it is, they aren't going to compound that error by adding redd to the package ...to a division rival no less



I agree. Trade would never happen. Just saying I'd take it, but I guess thats pretty obvious.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> but the bucks wouldn't ...they need that pick wherever it is, they aren't going to compound that error by adding redd to the package ...to a division rival no less


JO is better than anyone they could draft with #4 or later. I wouldn't see them adding Redd too though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Better right now yea. Its a deep draft though. #4 pick is worth a lot.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if i was the bucks id probably fight for a dp or future dp in return as well in that deal. 

just trying to list a deal that the pacers would actually consider.

if i was the bucks Id take JO, but thats just because I think I have a better chance to win with O'neal than I do with redd.

Add Pietrus maybe a Morris Peterson... or even go after some more prized free agents.

the bucks have a few pieces and if you can get some talent around O'Neal we all know you can go places.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'd definetly do that trade for Redd as well, maybe we package Jermaine and someone else?...And also can we please not have any more trades that involve the name Jerome James. Seems like Knick fans wanna rob us blindly, and no matter how much JO wants to go to NY, there's no way Donnie will not get anything that's not fair value...Give us Lee, Frye, and a pick, and maybe then we can start talking...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: "Sources": O'Neal wants to be traded to New York*



step said:


> I have no idea why I have to repeat myself but here I go yet again.
> 
> Including Jeffries is pointless, they already have Granger who is better, younger and a hell of a lot cheaper. And the fact that they already have Mike Dunleavy means they have way too much money tied into that same position.
> 
> ...



Great post!.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I got an idea for Knicks fans, how about this. We trade Maceo Baston for David Lee. Sure it doesn't actually help you, but you would be making us better, isn't that what you really want anyway? Then we can follow that trade and send McCloud for Marbury, maybe you could even throw Francis and Frye in there. After those trades, I'd trade JO for Jerome James.


----------

